# Sound system for Thunder



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

I have my FireFly on the way, now what's the best way to stage the sound for my thunder? I am thinking a jam box will be insufficient. A guitar amp is not stereo and will miss out on the depth stereo will provide. What are the T&L experts on the forum using?


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I am way out of your league. I have large subwoofers and pa gear. 

You can get away with a decent home stereo if you have one with an aux input. If you have access to a second guitar amp, you could then do it in stereo. If you have a flee market nearby or.some garage sales in the neighborhood you could try to find.a.used.stereo. 

One of the best things for thunder if to be able to get a lot of bass from your speakers. It helps to be able to feel the thunder a little.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm using a pair of Cerwin-Vega V-152 speakers powered by a Crown CE-1000 amp head. Run a Beringer Xeynx 802 mixer and my little i-pod sounds like a million bucks! I can run the music from one source and the thunder from another. Mix it till it's tight and I can bring the neighbors out from 5 blocks away. I got all this from a local Sam Ash, refurbished. The speakers cost about $200 each, the Amp head another $200 and the mixer about $60. A bit pricey but, WOW! Money well spent.
I also no longer have to sit back and listen to the teenagers down the street playing their music to loud on a Friday night. They know they can't beat me and so they don't even try.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

R. Lamb said:


> I'm using a pair of Cerwin-Vega V-152 speakers powered by a Crown CE-1000 amp head. Run a Beringer Xeynx 802 mixer and my little i-pod sounds like a million bucks! I can run the music from one source and the thunder from another. Mix it till it's tight and I can bring the neighbors out from 5 blocks away. I got all this from a local Sam Ash, refurbished. The speakers cost about $200 each, the Amp head another $200 and the mixer about $60. A bit pricey but, WOW! Money well spent.
> I also no longer have to sit back and listen to the teenagers down the street playing their music to loud on a Friday night. They know they can't beat me and so they don't even try.


4 Jbl 18s, 2 Jbl eons, 2 mackie srm450s, 2 leagion sound dual 15s, an fm transmitter, about 20 or so assorted home stereos, outdoor speakers, wireless speakers, booboxes,

This was what I used at a large pro haunt last year, I would broadcast the thunder track to the entire grounds and mix in the areas ambient sound effects. One year a fellow scareactor standing at the concesion stand actually thought there was a storm coming, it was the first day using the tiny speaker that was mounted.to a tent pole just above her head. That by far was my best sounding year yet.

But no pro haunts for me this year.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I use my 70 watt 10" bass combo/amplifier and put both channels into it using a cheap compact CD player with a thunder recording I made. I split the signal and send it into a light control box for the lightning effect. It sounds just fine with plenty of depth and volume. I play another sound track on a separate stereo with smaller speakers.


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thrift Strore. 
$20 Surround boom box. 
$15 100 watt powered subwoofer. 
Works awesome!

Andy


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Too late this year to go too big. I had about decided on my stereo with my subwoofer hooked. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

As it turned out I was able to get a guitar amp. It worked marvelously. The Firefly rocks.


----------

